# Seeking Turkey Only Lease



## Kochd79 (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking for long-term turkey only lease, where myself and my guests would have exclusive rights to turkey season only. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kochd79 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Kochd79 (Sep 6, 2017)

bump.


----------



## Kochd79 (Oct 31, 2017)

*Bump*

ttt.


----------



## rdkemp (Nov 3, 2017)

*Turkey lease*

What area are you looking into?


----------



## Kochd79 (Nov 3, 2017)

Anywhere really.....


----------



## Kochd79 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Kochd79 (Jan 12, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## Kochd79 (Jan 12, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Kochd79 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bump.


----------

